# crunchcode review



## andrewkoay (Jul 4, 2015)

I bought this software CrunchCode a few months ago to try and protect a valuable add-in that I have made:

Now it completely doesn't work on 64-bit systems, so you need to install both 32-bit Windows and 32-bit Office to make it work (I have tried many times on different systems)

Now on 32-bit Office, the "string encryption" feature doesn't work properly. 

The decrypted strings do not match with the originals, so they break many functions relying on string comparisons, and screws up all MsgBoxes.

I have submitted many emails to the developer, who seems to be completely absent. No support at all. 

In conclusion, this is a horrible product with terrible support and I will recommend everyone to stay away from it.


----------



## Macropod (Jul 4, 2015)

Judging from your post here: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-...ic-applications-protection-2.html#post4191965
You haven't had the product for more than a few weeks, not months as you claim.

As for your complaints:
1. Did you read any reviews of the product before purchasing?
2. Did you ask the makers (CrunchCode – the obfuscator for VBA macros) whether it works on 64-bit Office or with 64-bit Windows before purchasing?
3. Have you considered that your installation might be faulty, or out-of-date (possibly broken by a recent Windows/Office update), and in need of an update, repair or reinstallation?
4. Given how recent your post in the link was, you're still in the trial period for a free download, so have you actually spent anything, or are you just not paying attention to the clearly-stated trial product's limitations?
5. Ventilating here isn't going to resolve anything.


----------



## andrewkoay (Jul 4, 2015)

Well, you're right, i bought the software after posting that thread. It is NOT the trial version, but the full version. I have read some reviews which seem to be positive, but there's not many of then. The point is that all the support emails have gone down the drain so far. That is just bad. Few weeks vs few mths is not the point. The incompatibility with 64-bit Excel/Windows is OK, I've fixed it myself by transferring the license to a 32-bit computer. I've also managed to make it work (through much effort if my own, without any support whatsoever) except that the decrypted strings do not match the original strings. I have tried many things but it seems like this feature is simply broken. This is a huge dealbreaker IMO as string encryption is crucial for good obfuscation.

I'm just posting an honest review about my experience with CrunchCode, to warn others about its problems.


----------



## andrewkoay (Jan 19, 2016)

andrewkoay said:


> Well, you're right, i bought the software after posting that thread. It is NOT the trial version, but the full version. I have read some reviews which seem to be positive, but there's not many of then. The point is that all the support emails have gone down the drain so far. That is just bad. Few weeks vs few mths is not the point. The incompatibility with 64-bit Excel/Windows is OK, I've fixed it myself by transferring the license to a 32-bit computer. I've also managed to make it work (through much effort if my own, without any support whatsoever) except that the decrypted strings do not match the original strings. I have tried many things but it seems like this feature is simply broken. This is a huge dealbreaker IMO as string encryption is crucial for good obfuscation.
> 
> I'm just posting an honest review about my experience with CrunchCode, to warn others about its problems.



Sorry for the necro, but the developer has got back to me and the problem has been fully solved. It fully works for all my requirements now. I would recommend this to anyone who's looking to protect their VBA code. 

Wanted to clear the developer's name.


----------

